

Ask HN: Where to find discussions on CS papers? - kdievdjsjav

Is there a place to discuss scientific papers (in general or computer science papers in specific)?
======
bgar
Have you heard of Papers We Love?
[http://paperswelove.org](http://paperswelove.org)

